# Neu in Koblenz - Suche Strecken und Mitfahrer



## Jenny82 (23. November 2006)

Hallo Forumnutzer,

die Überschrift sagt ja schon fast alles aus. Bin seit kurzem nach Koblenz gezogen und kenne noch keine Leute hier, geschweige denn irgendwelche Mountainbike Strecken.

Suche auf dem Wege Anhang.
Wann und wo treffen sich denn hier ein paar Leute?

Danke
Jen


----------



## Blade! (23. November 2006)

kannst auch hier mal reinschauen da ist ne kleine Tour für den 2. Dezember geplant  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250559


gruß Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (23. November 2006)

Hi Jenny,

wir planen eine kleine Tour für den 02.12
siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250559

was fährst du denn`? eher Cross Country oder Freeride?
wie gut ist deine Kondition??

könnte dir ja mal den Stadtwald zeigen gehöre ja zu den "locals"
(naja also verfahren tuhe ich mich in der regel nicht und n paar trails kenn ich auch   )

bin konditionel gesehen nicht der allerstärkste aber werde mich bemühen mit dir mitzuhalten  

kannst mir ja mal ne Private Nachricht schicken, hab ab nächste Woche Zeit...

happy trails, Martin


----------



## Skytalker (23. November 2006)

Leute gebts auf, das ist alles der selbe Faker, wie auch in den anderen posts.
Der Avatar, Name und das Anmeldedatum. Langsam wird der Kerl mehr als nur nervig.


----------



## Jenny82 (24. November 2006)

Was ist mit meinem Namen, meinem Avatar?
Was sagt denn mein Anmeldedatum aus?


----------



## sebot.rlp (24. November 2006)

Verschwende deine Zeit mit anderen Dingen. Du nervst einfach nur!


----------



## Jenny82 (24. November 2006)

Bist du noch ganz knusper?
Was soll der Scheiss?


----------



## Single-Trail (24. November 2006)

Jenny82 schrieb:


> Bist du noch ganz knusper?
> Was soll der Scheiss?



der sebot is halt n bisschen misstrauisch weil sich drei mädels hier in dem forum angemeldet haben alle nov 06 und alle schreiben das gleiche  

ich mein komisch is dat schon... musst halt bewesien das du echt bist


----------



## Jenny82 (24. November 2006)

wie soll ich denn das hier beweisen?


----------



## Mc_Fly (24. November 2006)

Jenny82 schrieb:


> wie soll ich denn das hier beweisen?



Und jetzt kommt der Interessante PART ... *grins*


----------



## miksyn (24. November 2006)

Ich glaube da liegt ein Missvertändniss vor! [email protected] ist beim letzten sehr ähnichen post von Lisa1979 etwas extrem ausgeflippt und wurde gesperrt. Daher vielleicht die vermutung es könnte ein fake sein! Hätte ja auch sein können!   Geht dieses WOE was richtung Tour?

viele Grüsse, mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. November 2006)

Jenny82 schrieb:


> wie soll ich denn das hier beweisen?



in dem du am 02.12 mit am start bist   

wir können dann ja vll auch den hexenpfad mit einplanen...


----------



## Skytalker (24. November 2006)

miksyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube da liegt ein Missvertändniss vor! [email protected] ist beim letzten sehr ähnichen post von Lisa1979 etwas extrem ausgeflippt und wurde gesperrt. Daher vielleicht die vermutung es könnte ein fake sein! Hätte ja auch sein können!   Geht dieses WOE was richtung Tour?
> 
> viele Grüsse, mirko



Das war nur ein extremfall, aber ein großteil der Frauen die in der letzten Zeit hier gepostet haben sind alles fake Accounts, wo dem Ersteller wohl ein wenig langweilig ist. Alle paar Monate postet derjenige mal wieder was hier im Forum, aber gesehen hat noch niemand diese "angeblichen" Mädels hier im Stadtwald. Sowohl ob sie nun [email protected] oder Droppels-Tini heißen, dahinter steckt jedes mal der selbe.
Auch die Posts hier sind genau das gleiche Schema, das ganze kommt echt regelmäßig in gewissen Abständen hier im Forum die letzten Jahre und ich habe bisher bei keiner Gruppe eine Frau gesehen die hier was gepostet hat im Bereich Koblenz.


----------



## snoopy1979 (24. November 2006)

Moin!
Ja!Solche Leute sind echt Klasse!
Was a...-Rammbock da zu Lisa geschrieben hat war echt voll daneben!
Da kann ich die Reaktion von Skytalker und sebot schon verstehen, wenn sie annehmen die Jenny is nen fake nachdem der Spinner gelöscht wurde!
Ja Jenny, jetzt bis du dran!Real oder fake!
Wird sich zeigen!
Wir sind gespannt!
MfG


----------



## Single-Trail (24. November 2006)

snoopy1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gespannt!
> MfG



jup sehr


----------



## X-Köppel (25. November 2006)

Hey Mädel, poste doch mal ein Bild von Dir mit der aktuellen Rhein-Zeitung !!   So wie das bei 0815 Entführungen üblich ist, um die Echtheit der Bilder zu beweisen !


----------



## Single-Trail (25. November 2006)

X-Köppel schrieb:


> Hey Mädel, poste doch mal ein Bild von Dir mit der aktuellen Rhein-Zeitung !!   So wie das bei 0815 Entführungen üblich ist, um die Echtheit der Bilder zu beweisen !



find ich ne geile idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy1979 (26. November 2006)

Ja!
Das ist wirklich ne klasse Idee!Auf gehts!


----------



## ecmo (27. November 2006)

*g*
ich unterstütze mal ganz kräftig die sache!!


----------



## Single-Trail (27. November 2006)

warum so still auf einmal??

wetten können ab jetzt abgegeben werden  

komm Jenny enttäusch uns nicht


----------



## Jenny82 (28. November 2006)

Interessiert mich einen Scheissdreck dass einige hier meinen ich wäre ein Fake. Foto von mir gibt´s net. Sehe nicht ein für ein paar notgeile Single-Spacken ein Foto ins Forum zu stellen.

Single-Trail heisst du doch bestimmt nur, weil du die Wege alleine abfährst


----------



## Skytalker (28. November 2006)

Tja schon doof, wenn man kein Photoshop bedienen kann  .


----------



## Single-Trail (28. November 2006)

Jenny82 schrieb:


> Interessiert mich einen Scheissdreck dass einige hier meinen ich wäre ein Fake. Foto von mir gibt´s net. Sehe nicht ein für ein paar notgeile Single-Spacken ein Foto ins Forum zu stellen.
> 
> Single-Trail heisst du doch bestimmt nur, weil du die Wege alleine abfährst



wer hat den nen suche strecken und mitfahrer thread aufgemacht  

naja aber da du ja eh ein fake bist werde ich mich nicht aufrgen sondern mach mir erstmal n kaffee


----------



## Jenny82 (28. November 2006)

hm


----------



## HoMeR® (29. November 2006)

lass uns mal lieber schön DH fahren gehen...


----------



## Burli (29. November 2006)

Jenny82 schrieb:


> Interessiert mich einen Scheissdreck dass einige hier meinen ich wäre ein Fake. Foto von mir gibt´s net. Sehe nicht ein für ein paar notgeile Single-Spacken ein Foto ins Forum zu stellen.
> 
> Single-Trail heisst du doch bestimmt nur, weil du die Wege alleine abfährst



Ich bin zumindest von der femininen Ausdrucksweise sehr angetan  

Burli


----------



## dave (29. November 2006)

ich werd' das thema mal schließen. 
es gibt die begründete hoffnung das Jenny82 (vielleicht auch Lisa1979?) von nun an ruhe gibt und fortan wieder sinnvolles unter seinem normalen benutzerkonto postet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

